# Kraken got some new toys for sale



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

We have the new and improved Fishbox and Dosing box. Both of which are 30 dollars each as a special promo for a limited time only! You can pick up or we can ship to you for 13.50 across Canada.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Do the dosing box lids snap in place for an airtight seal or do they just rest over the top?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

They rest on top but it seems like a pretty tight seal since all 4 sides are even and I dont see any noticeable gaps


----------



## Lukan (Jan 22, 2011)

*Fishbox*

Hi,

Do you have the dimension of the fishbox.

Thanks


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Lukan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have the dimension of the fishbox.
> 
> Thanks


Dosing box dimensions: 8 1/4" x 11 1/2" x 4 1/4"

Fishbox dimensions: 7 1/2" x 5" x 5" and comes with a detachable seperator to divide into two


----------

